

'Warrant canaries': a subtle hint that your email provider is compromised - jeo1234
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/20/warrant-canaries-a-subtle-hint-that-your-email-provider-is-compromised

======
tired_man
So does that AussieNanny law apply only when the canary is present on a server
actually based in Australia or having a .AU domain?

Seems like this is a great op for someone to setup a canary system in Belize
or, even better, a canary system on a .onion domain. I would check there
before visiting a sensitive site if there were such a system.

